# A Big Thanks



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to thank the ttoc committee ,for all the hard work they do for the members, today's evenTT was run as smooth as clockwork, and in my eyes a very good meet, an excellent choice of venue, well organised
So a Big thanks to the committee
Dave


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I 2nd all what you said Dave fantastic day out well done to the TTOC.

Did you get held up on the M40 ? took 1hr to do 2miles  Nice to catch up with you again see you at AITP.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Home now, fed and watered, sat relaxing on the sofa, worn out after a great weekend at Gaydon!!

Good hotel last night, excellent venue today, great people, fantastic cars!!

Thanks to all concerned for organising such a fab weekend! And to top the lot the sun came out, and Darren has got a burnt face!!

Look forward to Castle Combe!

Lin and Darren


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Ditto :


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Your such a man of words Norm!!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes big thanks to every one

Really enjoyed the day great place to

Phil


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

A big thank you from us as well, Donna was very happy with her raffle prize. See you all next year.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slineTT said:


> A big thank you from us as well, Donna was very happy with her raffle prize. See you all next year.....


Why wait that long there's Audis in the park and ADI still this year.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep well done everybody a great day


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Why wait that long there's Audis in the park and ADI still this year.


Does the club have any tickets for Audi's in the park as they have sold out on line ,,,only pay on the day ,,, no way I'm going if we cant get in on the day , still not decided as yet just asking ?????

Yes ! thanks to all who put in all the hard work to make the day run smoothly and even the great weather


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

davidg said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Why wait that long there's Audis in the park and ADI still this year.
> ...


Andy yellow TT said he can't go now maybe he can send you his ticket David .otherwise it's just £6 on the day to get in.


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Brilliant weekend. Nice friendly people. Far exceeded my expectations and blessed with good weather despite the deluge elsewhere.. Thanks for all the work in maintaining the TTOC and the Gaydon Day, which was an excellent venue. How many cars - around 150 I believe. Thanks too to P for the cruise on the Saturday.


----------



## lucas291 (Apr 30, 2012)

Was my first meet and I found a warm welcome and made some useful contacts.
A big thank you to all the organisers even if you couldn't rig me a welcome win on the raffle :wink:

See you all again soon.

Luke


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll echo what others have said - an enjoyable event (although I didnt arrive till 1pm), and my first TT event too, so it was nice to walk around people's cars and see what they've done to add their personal touch to them (and give me some ideas for mine!) - if I'd known it was such a big thing to 'show' your car I wouldn't have parked in such an out of the way place! No pics of my car then :?

Did have some luck in the raffle (two prizes), so thanks to the committee and sponsors for organising the event and the prizes  Kind of a shame so many people left right after the raffle draw/prize giving, but I'll know to turn up earlier next time.

Btw, were the dent people there? Or did I just miss them? (turning up so late!) I've a couple of marks I would've wanted them to look at. Oh well...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Btw, were the dent people there? Or did I just miss them? (turning up so late!) I've a couple of marks I would've wanted them to look at. Oh well...


The dent guys pulled out last minute because they didn't have any prior bookings and by that time it was too late to ask someone else to come along. As the traders still have to pay wages to their staff they are really relying on some business on the day.
What we need to learn from that is that next year anyone interested ought to book with the dent people _before_ the evenTT


----------

